
Foodbot: AI for lunch - ivankirigin
http://blog.skipflag.com/post/115410165746/foodbot-ai-for-lunch
======
arram
CEO of ZeroCater here. Kudos on a nifty hack.

The minimums are less about our willingness and more about how willing our
vendors are to deal with smaller orders. Our main concern is making sure
enough restaurants are accessible that customers get the variety they need.

We are able to make exceptions in some cases though. Feel free to drop me a
line (email in profile).

------
jklein11
Where is the AI?

